#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  最常見版主沒通過審核原因

## 狼王白牙

最近感謝有多位版主陸續上任，對於狼之樂園出一份心力，
我代替所有會員感激各位。

不只最近，近年來陸續收到一些自告奮勇的申請書，內容大約是寫著

「我對於某個版面的主題有興趣，是否能夠成為版主。」
「我希望當上某個版面的版主以貢獻這個版面。」

那麼為什麼您後來沒有審核通過，原因是..

當我收到版主申請書之後，第一個動作是把您過去的每一篇發文通通看一次，
第二個動作是分析您的發文集中在哪個版面

您會不會當上版主，客觀來說很久前，甚至半年前就決定了
並非您未來將會貢獻而就能夠因此上任

除外我還會考慮到其他的事情
因此請希望當樂園版主的同好要努力喔

----------

